# Laboratories and Scientific Centers of the World



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

New thread for the *Laboratories and Scientific Centers of the World*.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Scientific & Technological Pole* in Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Pictures:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Utrecht Science Park, home to the University of Utrecht and dozens of medical, Healthcare, water and biobased research institutions:









http://www.utrechtsciencepark.nl/en/32/about-utrecht-science-park/architecture/


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

A new addition to Koltsovo biotech park in Novosibirsk, Russia































































_http://realty.ngs.ru/articles/2341313/
_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Innopolis*, a new city for science is being built near Kazan, Russia. 








































































_http://kazanfirst.ru/foto/48075_


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Eindhoven High Tech Campus. Being home to amongst others: Philips, ASML, NXP, Intel, it has been nicknamed the Dutch Silicon Valley.









http://www.hightechcampus.com/who-we-are


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Zhigulyovskaya Dolina tech park in Tolyatti, Samara Oblast, Russia *

Profile: IT & telecom, transportation and car manufacturing, energy efficiency, biotech & medicine.

Rendering. Half of the techpark is in operation.




































Another half u/c.








_http://samara-ru.livejournal.com/8689350.html
_
_More photos from the official website: http://z-valley.cik63.ru/about/media/photo/_


----------



## xalexey (Feb 7, 2014)

Skolkovo (Russia)


----------



## Anderson carioca (Feb 12, 2010)

Alguns laboratórios presentes no Parque Tecnológico do Rio de Janeiro:


paluzoid-rj said:


> Vallourec:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's an interesting project in Mexico City that has been delayed due to land disputes


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Skolkovo, Russia. *





















































































































_http://gelio.livejournal.com/215778.html_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*SurgutNefteGaz launches an unparalleled educational center in Surgut, Russia.*

The compound occupies 42 ha and consists of 22 auditoriums and classrooms where the employees can take up advanced training courses in oil, gas, refinery and machine-building and operating-related areas covering 349 disciplines. Other facilities include a cafeteria, a dorm and practicing rooms for oil drillling as well as oil and gas extracting process and trasnportation.

The annual center's atendance is supposed to be up to 500 SurgutNefteGaz employees. 
















































































































































_http://ugra-news.ru/article/08072016/33408
_


----------

